
Woman who live streamed deadly car crash arrested - akras14
https://www.yahoo.com/news/woman-live-streamed-deadly-car-080100908.html
======
akras14
Social Media is the worst. Ok people are the worst, but social media brings
out the worst in people and destroys our attention span.

